# 3x 315w lec stadium



## dodacky (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi guys just a quick pic of my new setup, have got 3x 315w lec running in my wee room with 24x Mr Nice critical mass clones. this is my 2nd time dabbling in vert 1st time didn't work out well, had major heat issues with 2x600w hps and then insects just raped my crop so cleaned out the room and bug bombed the hell outa my house and no problems so far.
first time with a stadium, love the simplicity of it hopefully it'll work out alright the ladies just went 12/12 2 days ago.

anyone else out there using these 315 lec for vert?


----------



## DesertGrow89 (Sep 26, 2016)

Awesome and welcome to RIU I hope you keep us updated! What medium are they in? Spray off with a diluted alcohol solution before entering your room/house that should help with those nasty bugs. We use it before entering the greenhouses..


----------



## platt (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah it looks simple & tidy as fuck but those girls are getting big soon. You prolly gonna need a 2nd row of lights to light that properly. Those sockets are misaligned with your top colas man.


----------



## dodacky (Sep 27, 2016)

@DesertGrow89 thanks for the tip, I think I dragged them in from the vege garden outside I was a bit lax on things and cost me dearly.
as for the medium its just an good quality potting mix thats easily available over here, I usually mix with perlite but was a bit of a rush job and didnt have time to get more. theyre in 9L pots.


----------



## dodacky (Sep 27, 2016)

@platt yea I hear ya with the bulb alignment im planning on double stacked bulbs next round but those things are xpensive as f**k here (only became available a few months ago) and didnt wana drop another $2.5k on them so for this run im just gunna rotate top to bottom every 2nd or 3rd day, not ideal but the only way I can work it.


----------



## CaptainCAVEMAN (Sep 27, 2016)

Nice man. I'm looking forward to following this strain and grow.


----------



## loftygoals (Sep 27, 2016)

Good luck. Should be a beautiful grow


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 28, 2016)

what kind of heat do those generate and what are you using for exhaust?


----------



## dodacky (Sep 28, 2016)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what kind of heat do those generate and what are you using for exhaust?


with 3 lecs running the room is 2°c cooler then a 600w hps. ive just got a 5" centrifugal fan set to low and runs 24/7.


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 2, 2016)

What ya feeding them ladies.


----------



## dave chull (Oct 3, 2016)

dodacky said:


> @platt yea I hear ya with the bulb alignment im planning on double stacked bulbs next round but those things are xpensive as f**k here (only became available a few months ago) and didnt wana drop another $2.5k on them so for this run im just gunna rotate top to bottom every 2nd or 3rd day, not ideal but the only way I can work it.


2.5 k for what kind of lights? Dam


----------



## dodacky (Oct 4, 2016)

dave chull said:


> 2.5 k for what kind of lights? Dam


hi par 315w lec kit with bulb is 800 + shipping here. got 3 of them. not sure what prices you northern hemisphere guys pay but we seem to get shafted for any technology thats "new".(we usually a couple years behind, plasma has only just came in aswell but at 2k per light I wont even bother)


----------



## dodacky (Oct 4, 2016)

pinner420 said:


> What ya feeding them ladies.


just canadian xpress nutes going to Canna or h&g next run tho. also a bit of pk13 14 weeks 3 to 5 and use rhizotonic most waterings.


----------



## dave chull (Oct 5, 2016)

dodacky said:


> hi par 315w lec kit with bulb is 800 + shipping here. got 3 of them. not sure what prices you northern hemisphere guys pay but we seem to get shafted for any technology thats "new".(we usually a couple years behind, plasma has only just came in aswell but at 2k per light I wont even bother)


Bout $500 for lecs what ive seen im thinkingabout getting a few


----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 11, 2016)

How are you finding the results of the CDL / LEC's
I'm thinking of getting one or 2 for my 4x4


----------



## pinner420 (Oct 12, 2016)

thccbdhealth said:


> How are you finding the results of the CDL / LEC's
> I'm thinking of getting one or 2 for my 4x4


Perfect.


----------



## thccbdhealth (Oct 12, 2016)

does Gavita make a CDL? and if so would you recommend the Gavita or the Nanolux


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 15, 2016)

dodacky said:


> hi par 315w lec kit with bulb is 800 + shipping here. got 3 of them. not sure what prices you northern hemisphere guys pay but we seem to get shafted for any technology thats "new".(we usually a couple years behind, plasma has only just came in aswell but at 2k per light I wont even bother)


Are you from downunder. Thats what they cost here in nzd


----------



## dodacky (Oct 16, 2016)

kiwipaulie said:


> Are you from downunder. Thats what they cost here in nzd


I a kiwi aswell down south. we get shafted with stuff here ay. hyalite has plasma now and cost an arm and leg. I just got the hipar those papillons are $1k each!!


----------



## dodacky (Oct 16, 2016)

will post an update and photos next day or 2 been pretty busy.


----------



## dodacky (Oct 19, 2016)

hey just a quick update day 25 of 12/12 and the room is starting to get a very very fruity aroma and nice little buds starting to take shape. had a good prune up 12 days ago and took a heap of clones, also I finally got my temp controller in no more noisy fan all night long!!


----------



## kiwipaulie (Oct 19, 2016)

dodacky said:


> hey just a quick update day 25 of 12/12 and the room is starting to get a very very fruity aroma and nice little buds starting to take shape. had a good prune up 12 days ago and took a heap of clones, also I finally got my temp controller in no more noisy fan all night long!!
> 
> View attachment 3808646 View attachment 3808647 View attachment 3808648


Looking good!!


----------



## pinner420 (Nov 14, 2016)

Bump


----------



## dodacky (Nov 16, 2016)

the girls are coming along nicely just starting to swell, about 14-20 days to go.


----------



## Brain me (Nov 16, 2016)

Looking very nice


----------



## platt (Nov 19, 2016)

good job


----------



## bob223 (Nov 19, 2016)

dodacky said:


> the girls are coming along nicely just starting to swell, about 14-20 days to go.
> View attachment 3832481
> View attachment 3832482
> View attachment 3832484
> ...


looks nice im excited to see the finished product!!!!!!!! Keep us posted


----------



## 420producer (Nov 20, 2016)

dodacky said:


> just canadian xpress nutes going to Canna or h&g next run tho. also a bit of pk13 14 weeks 3 to 5 and use rhizotonic most waterings.


i have tried both Canna and house.. and imo Canna is a better product and whats nice? is that Canna coco.. run its A/B thru whole grow no veg/ bloom A/B so u can veg a week or 6 months and still be using the same bottles.it. keeps cost down . since canna is one of the more pricier nutes out. you dont get the salt build up with canna and CannaBoost is the SHIT.... gives you this type of trys.


----------



## P.DIZZLE (Nov 29, 2016)

dodacky said:


> hi par 315w lec kit with bulb is 800 + shipping here. got 3 of them. not sure what prices you northern hemisphere guys pay but we seem to get shafted for any technology thats "new".(we usually a couple years behind, plasma has only just came in aswell but at 2k per light I wont even bother)


In upstate NY the 315 run about $425 a piece


----------



## DesertHydro (Dec 12, 2016)

On alibaba they are 100


----------

